# Saginaw mini-outing Friday the 28th



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Sounds like a fun time. Myself, Slammer, Riverboy, Patch and others will potentially be in attendance. If the fishing holds up we should have a good time. It seems from the times people are posting that this will be an evening outing. Perhaps we should all bring some sort of food? Planned spot is north of the Z-bridge, parking on both sides.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i'm planning on being up there most of the weekend. where at north of the bridge are you going to be?


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah, yeah yeah, i'll guess i just might have to go . I know weezer will be down there too. Your in charge if this one steely-head. . I aint getting the blame of taking us to a spot with no fish again. I'll be down there around 2:00 or so and set my shanty up and then take a nap in the car. It was too damn ridculious down there tonight. I tought I was fishing the highbanks at the peak of the salmon run.


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

I will more then likely be down there, as long as chris lets me go. If we go around 2 ill make sure we get the good spot.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Ill be there around 5:30. Ive been part of this sight for a couple of years now. I guess its about time I make to an outing. Sound like ive been missing some good times.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

COOL! ! ! See ya there,want to met this fine bunch of fishing fellows. Think I need another beer seee yaa.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Good times! Melbourne road, north o' the Z-bridge will be the spot, same as last time. I will be getting there early in the afternoon and fishing on a bucket until Riverboy shows up with the shanty. Lets git' em!


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

I will see you guys there friday. I plan on fishing all day friday and saturday. We will have to pick a channel on the radios. I will have a purple otter II shanty set up if it is to cold to fish on the ice.

Tim


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

ok ok I hate these things!!!!!!!LOL!!!!! Did somebody say beer!!!! HMMMM I might have to leave work early friday!!! hehehe!!!!! Who's bringing the bottle of the 18 year old?

Channel 8!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I really want to get up there on friday but i'm worried about parking and space on the river, as I can't get there until 5 or so. Since slammer has mentioned how darn crowded melbourn has been this week.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

There is parking on both sides of the river, with a great amount on south/east side of the river (before the bridge as you are going north). Man, it looks like we are going to re-classify this as a full fledged outing instead of a mini-outing!


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

OK, twist my arm. Finally got rid of my river skunk tonight. Fished with slammer and weezer. Chris, THANK YOU for the minnies and gaffing that fish for me. Those shad or whatever the heck they were I picked up at Hick's Tackle on my way up just weren't getting it. Weezer, man you've got a GOOD eye on calling a fish's weight. I pulled my scale out of the boat when I got home and tested it against a 12 LB cannonball. That fish was a male and came in at 8.5 LBs! I'm gonna shoot for 2:00 also Chris, if the wife will pick up my son from school for me. Then again he may want to come with me after seeing that fish, in which case we'd get there around 4:30. Thanks again guys! See y'all Friday.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

No problem there highpowered. Yeah I knew that fish would go atleast 7.5, but thats cool. Yeah I will be down there early on friday. I will have my 10" power auger back too. Done screwing around with those baby 8inchers.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Got it back eh Slammer Thats good news!!!!!!! How much did that run ya?


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah I am picking it up tonight, didnt cost me a penny. Had a buddy fix it at his work.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

That too cool Slammer!!!!!! You fishing tommorrow night then? Maybe we should go scouting!!!!! Wouldnt mind trying Weezer's spot again!!! Something has to give there sooner or later!!!! I dont care for the walk but maybe just maybe one of these days..........


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah i might be game for that. Hopefully the ice is still good up there. I will PM you tonight or tomorrow morning and let you know. I know ricky will down there thursady night too.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i plan on being there fri. morning thru sunday evening as the wife is out of town. yee haa. i will have my talkabout radio on channel 8. do i need to be on code 0 or 1 ? thanks.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

trophy trracker, channel 8 sub code 0. hope to see ya there


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

OK, thanks.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

The exit number to get on M-13 is EXIT 153.


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

Walleye minnows at live bait are 3.00 dozen and you get a very generous count. I would think that they would be about the same price at the other bait shop. I do know though if you are not getting blues or gray shiners that they aren't worth bringing to the river.

Tim


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I usually get my minnows at Cox Bait and Tackle. He's located just off 13 south of the cass river, sells bait and tackle out of his converted garage. I think he charges about 2 bucks a dozen but he gives you alot of minnows for your money. Not sure what time he opens though...Patch


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

When you get to the bottom of the exit ramp hang a right. You will be headed north on M-13. Riverview bait is about 1.5 miles up on the right. See ya there Friday.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info H.P. I am really looking foward to meeting all of you and hoprfully get into some fish like H.P. got into.


----------



## Fish-or-Die (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey i'm new to the site and I fish the Saginaw river mouth quite often with very little success (many skunks) if I do get into the eyes though they have been some nice hawgs (thats what keeps be coming back) but mainly females, you guys don't mind if I join ya down on Melbourne rd. do ya? Is the outing tomorrow? I've never fished down there before, but from what I hear it gets pretty crowded. Where is their a close bait shop?


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Fish or Die, your more then welcome to come to the outing tomorrow. The nearest bait shop that I know of is in the west side of the river, off of tittabawasse rd. It is on Johnson St. It is about 2 bucks a dozen. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

hey highpowered!!!!!!!

I think I can describe that gaff you found at the last outing!!!!! Check your PM's!!!!!


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Hay all!

Rico and myself look forward to meeting everyone this afternoon. Looks like were going to have a great turnout!

See ya on the river.

Garret


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I made a thread in the outing forum's for the Mini outing. I figured that everyone could post there report's there. Good luck everyone.


----------

